# Honeylocust



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

A few weeks ago, a friend called to see if I wanted a honey locust log that was too big to cut for firewood. It turned out to be 32" at the widest point. By removing the ceramic blade guides on my Norwood mill, I was just able to squeeze it through and slab it up. It turned out better than I had hoped. I go on a lot of wild goose chases looking for exceptional logs, but ones like this make it all worth while.


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

What is honey locust like to work with? I bought a couple hundred bf if it a few months ago, but have yet to do anything with it.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to buy some honey locust from a local sawyer and made lots of furniture from it.It is a beautiful wood.Not easy to work but well worth the effort.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice job Oakie! I see some really nice benches or tables in that pile. Are you going to sell it or use it or both?


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice looking wood. Looks like you had some fun


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Honeylocust is a pretty hard wood. It works a lot like elm, but not too different from white oak. The big slabs sold. The smaller ones are stacked for air drying. No specific plans yet, but I've got a couple of years to think about it.


----------

